# Pompano with etouffee



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I fileted out the single pompano I caught yesterday, left the skin on, seasoned it with salt and pepper, and crisped it in an iron skillet in EVOO.

I free-boiled some long grain rice in salt water, strained out the water, and placed the pomp filets on top a bed of it.

I made etouffee from a Louisiana brand bag as instructed with a pound of peeled shrimp and mounded over the pomp filet.

Pretty dang good.

Joraca


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good. are the pomps plentiful now or was that a unusual catch.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

smooth move said:


> sounds good. are the pomps plentiful now or was that a unusual catch.


Still hit or miss, but it is picking up. They should be thick in the next few weeks


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

What he said.
Last year May was the best month for them.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

niece and nephew headed to Orange Beach week after next. i'll pass it on. thanks.


----------

